# Fellas help me out...



## Gemini79 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have been with my husband for 22 years. We are in our early 40s and have one child. All the usual life stressors and maybe a few more. We are both attractive and fit. I regularly receive comments about how young I look, most people, men and women, think I am in my later 20s. We went through a dry spell of 5 years following the birth of our child. Then I had a medical scare which all worked out fine. But then, my sexual appetite increased dramatically and we gradually started having sex (not as often as I would like though). And we were often so busy and tired at the end of the day... I began to express my needs and things have escalated to the breaking point. He insists I won't reciprocate if he gives in and pursues me like I want to be pursued, the old bottom-less pit, never satisfied story...Anyway, my question is this: If your beautiful, slightly insecure partner asked you to pursue her and make her feel like you completely desire her, would you have a problem with that?


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

hell no! this is exactly what i wish for from my partner! what else can men wish for if our hot wife is sexually craving for us?

u should tell ur hubby, 1 day someone else would noticed ur needs and start providing u all these needs n u will end up not needing anything from him anymore!


----------



## Gemini79 (Oct 9, 2010)

OMG! Thanks for that confidence booster, malmale! What a way to start off my first ever internet posting. I look forward to hearing more...


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

Gemini79 said:


> OMG! Thanks for that confidence booster, malmale! What a way to start off my first ever internet posting. I look forward to hearing more...


LOL
most welcomed!:smthumbup:
in the east where sex is still a taboo, the only "proper" way for u to be scrwing each other would be when the couple is married, and they can hump each other till humps grow on their backs! LOL

the thing is, sometimes after being together for 22 years (WOW!!!), sometimes the passion is not just as hot, u may start to get bored with the same sex styles he has been giving u since the 1st nite and vice versa. so try to spice things up, try different stuffs, try to get into his head on what he thinks as HOT, or try to see what he fantasizes n u fulfilling all that? what have u gotta lose? it's ur own hubby!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Who pushed whom away for 5 years? If the "dry spell" was his idea, then maybe he still just has some sexual dysfunction. If you pushed him away for 5 years, he might not trust you very much (with good reason), he might not feel the slightest bit desirable to you (for good reason). He might think it's unfair and presumptious of you to think you can choose when he can and can't be a sexual human being (because it's not).


----------



## Gemini79 (Oct 9, 2010)

That is a very interesting perspective and has given me something to consider...To answer, I don't think either of us did any pushing...it just sorta happened and life was way too busy! We both worked more than full-time and I'm a very "focused" mother. But looking back, he never asked for any and now that seems odd. I know my reason was because I was so damn tired all the time. I've asked him why we had the dry spell and he just gets super defensive without really answering the question. I am also the type of person who is completely loyal and faithful, I don't even express interest in anyone else. So, let me know what you think about that all.
I appreciate the insight.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

stop wasting time here n JUST DO IT!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## avalon22 (Oct 10, 2010)

Look for this book by Laura Corn

101 Nights of Grrreat Sex

IT will put a bit of fun and steam back into the equation. 

Go ahead try it.


----------



## avalon22 (Oct 10, 2010)

P.S. I am jealous. My wife is very hot to me. She gives it to me about 2x a week. Not enough for me. I think 4-5 times a week would be better


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

avalon22 said:


> P.S. I am jealous. My wife is very hot to me. She gives it to me about 2x a week. Not enough for me. I think 4-5 times a week would be better


when u receive, dont forget to also provide ur wife with all the emotional needs and TLC. you might be surprised 1 day she post in the forum that the hubby only crave for sex but never fulfil her other needs


----------

